# Today my dog broke my heart



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

He is 16 months old now (male german shepherd) and so far we've been doing everything together; this past November month he qualified as second level personal protection dog.we have so much fun training and working together.he ia also my running partner, I feed him, brush him, exercise him, train him, play with him and everything else.today we went with my partner and his father to the woods to collect branches; I took off in one direction to see if I could take a few nice pics.My dog followed me initially, but then decided to turn around and run back to my partner...I did not call him or force him to come with as I wanted to test his loyalty to me.He seemed to run back and forth between me and my partner, until I eventually disappeared around a bend and could no longer see him.according to my partner he stood in the middle of the road for a long time until he eventually had to go fetch him.this broke my heart, why did he not stay with me? it feels like he chose my partner over me....am I reading the situation wrong? what more can I do to strengthen our bond? or should I just give up on him as it seems his made up his mind as to who his master is....I'm very sad about it....I've put in all this time and effort with him and for what? If I can not have that special bond with my dog then what's the point in having one?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Not really sure what to tell you. You said your partner had to go fetch him right? So it sounds as if he didn't make a choice just that he didn't know what to do. I'm not sure there is anything you can do. If you are the one spending more time with him and he still likes your partner better well then it is what it is. I don't think you can change it. You may have to get another dog :biggrin: Is there something that your partner does with him that he really likes?


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree, your dog didn't follow any of you. Make sure you spend some recreational activities with your dog too aside from training.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just to be the odd duck, but did you ever think it had little to do with you or your partner that he didn't follow you. Maybe he really wanted to go the other way, so he figured if he just stopped and waited (which explains why your partner had to go and get him) figuring you would come back when you noticed he wasn't with you with the likelihood that your pup would get to go where he wanted. Shepherds are smart and somewhat independent. he knows you wouldn't just leave and since the rest where going "his" way, he figured you'd probably hurry back to him when you noticed him "missing". I think a "truer" test for loyalty would be who does he turned to in the "down time". Who does he "snuggle" with, follow around, chooses to obey when being called by both (no treats/toys, etc around). Dogs aren't "simple" beings, they have their own wants and "plans" that can influence their behavior.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember, at heart he is a herding dog right? Herding dogs HATE having their family separated. I notice this with Mollie especially, I know she adores me and I'm her one and only but if my other half and I go for a walk and we separate for whatever reason, she wants to be with the person she's not with at the time, but probably more my husband. When we are together again then she's fine. I think too, she realises my husband is the weaker one and is probably staying with him because she feels he needs protecting more. But, when we are at home, she is by me all the time, by choice. If I move out of a room, she's there somewhere. 
I honestly wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I think you're adding human emotion and thought processes to a dog. <shrugs> Dogs are naturally curious and will want to run off to investigate things. Sometimes one person is more interesting than another in a moment, and that dog will check that person out. 
You can't take it personally


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I think there is always a person that a dog will be more likely to follow around and be attached to. Sometimes it's the person who spends more time with them, sometimes fogs just tend to prefer men over women and vice versa. It's tough to say why but some dogs do just kind of choose who they want sometimes. It doesn't mean that your dog doesn't love you still.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks to all for your input, I feel a little better.the herding thing actually makes sense...I never thought of that.sorry if I sounded pathetic, its just that this dog is my life and all I want is that special, inseperable, unbreakable bond with him and it sucks when you realize that those happy stories in movies are just that.....stories in movies.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I do think that's what's happening Wogan. Mollie does the same thing, stands between us both and doesn't go to either. If we are walking and I'm way ahead, she'll lag back and wait for him, then maybe run ahead towards me, then back again. My husband had a stroke by the way, that's why I referred to him as being the weaker one as in how an animal would look at it. Don't feel down, your pup was most likely just following instinct, it's nothing against you, he's just a smart thinking dog, that's all. He's young too, things will change.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

He's like torn between two lovers


----------

